# Norwich union and mods....



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

.... won't insure a car with more than 3 mods.

now i'm being honest and saying the car has an exhaust, air filter, wheels and a chip...

so, is anyone on here insured with them, with more mods declared?

ta

mook


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

norwich union woulde'nt insure skylines when I rang up last month ,the silly bitch on the phone went all round the houses asking stupid questions ,I kept telling her forget all about where I live ,how old , are you married , do you have erections problems, etc etc ,she said let me ask the questions ,so I let her go on for 10 mins and whe she had finished I told her the car was a Skyline and she said she had never heard of one then came back and said after she had spoke to someone else that they wont insure that type of car ,which is strange cos I belive some are insured with them..


----------



## andrew belby (Oct 16, 2003)

*Quote for skyline*

I had a similar response, my first car is insured with Norwich Union, but they won't insure a skyline, even on a second policy. High risk apparently...... Any other suggestions? Two cars deal with one insurer?


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Must be lucky then, we have a company scheme run by them and they allowed me to put my imported modded R33 GTR on it


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

Norwich union insure mine & they do track day cover & a reduced premium when
i put the car away for winter?

weston


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

i'm insured by them too!

when asked if the car was modified... i reply'd "erm... it's got alloy wheels and a bodykit!" they replied... "haven't they all?"... "i suppose so" was my response!


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

just done a wee search there to see how much i was gonna be this year, as my insurance is up next month.

went on the following sites,
Budget
Tesco
IT's 4 Me
Norwich Union Direct

with the exeption of tesco, the rest returned a quote from norwich union!

tesco quoted me £1168
budget £1130
it's 4 me £1065
norwich union said i had to phone!

regestered on the site as i'm a customer, clicked on the "renew my insurance" tab.... and WOW!!!............ "your re-newal quote is £662.98"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

looks like i may just be keeping my car!!! 

i'm off to hug some strangers now
boab


----------

